# iMac G5 : comment éviter la mise en veille?



## jpetit2 (15 Février 2005)

pas trouvé le sujet dans les recherches. Bon le problème est que je souhaite que l' iMac G5 17" de mon fils ne se mette pas en veille pour que les programmes de maintenance de nuit puissent tourner. Or je n'y suis pas parvenu. Mêmes réglages que mon iMac G4 et ça ne marche pas; Dans le panneau économie d'énergie, la suspension est réglée à "jamais" et pourtant au bout de quelques minutes, il se met en veille et la petite diode blanche se met à pulser. Dans cette configuration, la maintenance de nuit ne s'effectue pas. Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner?


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

Normalement en mettant tout sur Jamais, il ne devrait pas passer en veille...

Mais bon si c'est juste pour faire tourner les scripts de nuit, le mieux est de les lancer de temps en temps manuellement:

Ouvrir le Terminal et taper
sudo periodic daily (entrée)
saisir mot de passe administrateur (entrée)

puis 
sudo periodic weekly (entrée)
(celui-là est un peu plus long)

et enfin
sudo periodic monthly (entrée)


Une autre solution consiste à changer les heures d'execution des scripts, mais là il fuat être un peu plus féru d'Unix, car il faut editer le fichier crontab sous Terminal, avec l'éditeur de texte pico


----------



## benamad (15 Février 2005)

tu es sur que ce n'est pas juste l'ecran qui se met en veille ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur que ce n'est pas juste l'ecran qui se met en veille ?


 
Ben non puisqu'il signale que le diode blanche se met à pulser... c'est signe que son iMac est bien endormi!


----------



## jpetit2 (15 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ben non puisqu'il signale que le diode blanche se met à pulser... c'est signe que son iMac est bien endormi!


Eh oui, il dort le diable, il dort...


----------



## Sencha (15 Février 2005)

Moi quand je mets mon iMac G5 en veille, je n'arrive plus à le rallumer au bout de quelques heures (écran noir sans diode clignotante et bouton reset inéficace) ! 

Que faut-il que je fasse ?? Est-ce une panne ou y a t-il un règlage à effectuer ??

Je précise que j'ai une Freebox en ethernet et ça m'arrive à chaque fois que internet est en marche... (en général la nuit et le matin il est bloqué....) 

Alors que faire ??? Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème ?


----------

